# No-weld Disc Brake Mounts



## CrazyDave (May 12, 2016)

Does anyone have actual experience with these?  The wording of the description is enough to make me worry, but they look handy....
http://www.pedalchopper.com/perform...minum-parts/no-weld-disc-brake-caliper-mount/


----------



## fattyre (May 14, 2016)

I can't imagine you'd get going fast enough on a Chopper bike to actually test the limits of that part,  but it looks super shady.  Especially that picture with the random piece of metal and attached between the mount and the fork leg.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 14, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Does anyone have actual experience with these?



It would be going on a 36 colson meets disc brake cyclocross build to avoid welding on the frame/fork.  $30 I might just have to try one and see how flexy it is....their English skills worry me more than the engineering TBH....


----------



## rideahiggins (May 14, 2016)

$30 you probably get what you pay for.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 14, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Does anyone have actual experience with these?



English isn't anyones strong suit I guess. lololololol

On a serious note, I don't think any disc brake mounts, weld on or otherwise should be too expensive.  They are simple brackets in most cases and their price reflects this across the board.  I guess if they wanted $200 for it, then it would be REALLY good!  The stability of the bracket may well be a problem with this one.  The main issue usually with this type of modification is stress on the frame tubes and brackets, which even manufacturers struggled with in the early days of disc brakes.  This design eliminates that problem quite ingeniously IMHO, as long as it is stable enough to do it's job.  So....yeah...discs are groovy.


----------



## Dale Alan (May 14, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> It would be going on a 36 colson meets disc brake cyclocross build to avoid welding on the frame/fork.  $30 I might just have to try one and see how flexy it is....their English skills worry me more than the engineering TBH....



If it works at all it should work good enough for a cyclocross 36 Colson,can't imagine you getting up to warp speed .If you do go that route keep us posted,I would be interested in your thoughts.Might be the easy answer to braking on single speed freewheel builds without provisions for attaching rim brakes.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 14, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> .Might be the easy answer to braking on single speed freewheel builds without provisions for attaching rim brakes.



My thoughts exactly, with the benefits of not welding on the frame/fork and the awesomeness of some hydraulic discs to boot.  I have the frame/fork and a set of Velocity chukkers so far.....I wonder how old colson frames hold up on the trail?!


----------



## videoranger (May 16, 2016)

That bent steel bracket with a sheet metal screw going into the fork tube looks pretty cheesy.


----------

